# Leonardo Leo (1694-1744)



## presto

Bet you've never heard of him!
What a find, I've recently purchased his 6 cello concertos (1737/8) and I cant stop playing them, they are absolute gems! 
He didn't compose much instrumental music, being mainly a successful opera composer, but he sure knew how to put together a fine concerto.
Dare I say these are much more interesting and extended works than similar concertos composed by Vivaldi at around the same time.










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/May06/Leo_Cello_CDDCA1169.htm


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Good catch, presto. I have these six cello concertos by Leo, plus other works including a couple of operas. Mine performed by Orchestra Van Wassenaer (on period instruments). Very lyrical pieces, which obviously showed his gift as a composer for the human voice.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for posting, *presto*, just listening to one of his cello concertos now on youtube with the masterful Anner Bylsma. Haydn's first concerto esp. comes to mind a bit, actually quite a lot in some ways...


----------



## presto

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Good catch, presto. I have these six cello concertos by Leo, plus other works including a couple of operas. Mine performed by Orchestra Van Wassenaer (on period instruments). Very lyrical pieces, which obviously showed his gift as a composer for the human voice.


Good one, it's interesting my performances aren't on period instruments, but as with most modern orchestras these days they've been influenced by the authentic movement and use very little vibrato with quite a lean string tone and lively tempos in the faster movements.
The English chamber orchestra certainly sound very much at home in this wonderful music.


----------



## hocket

Yeah, I've got the Bylsma version of the cello concertos and L'Alidoro which are both great. Another recording of his I really like is this:


----------



## Guest

Sol Gabetta includes a cello concerto (in D, 1738) from Leo Leonardo on her latest album - "Il Progetto Vivaldi 2". Must be Leo Leo's big comeback year.


----------

